# Skin smoothing in Photofiltre?



## gpimages (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anyone give me any tips on skin smoothing using Photofiltre? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 10, 2008)

looks like there's only you using this one, if there's a blur tool of sorts give it a try but as the program doesn't work with layers I'd limit my work to copies of originals, you dont want to make s**T of your shots. H


----------

